# Vitamin E Beauty Oil



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

We have a Vitamin E Oil that contains grapeseed oil, saflower oil, and Vitamin E. Is this safe to use? We have noticed her to have dry skin. We're going to give her an oatmeal bath. We also have food and treats containing flax seed but would like to keep her moisturized


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Grapes are toxic to hedgies, so I don't know how grapeseed oil would be for them either. So I don't know if that would be safe to try. That would be my assumption though, better safe than sorry.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's probably safer to go with the cheap flaxseed capsules that you can get as a dietary supplement. Grapeseed oil is probably not a wise choice because grapes can be very dangerous to small animals.


----------

